
Facebook has been collecting call history, sms data - ghettoimp
https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/25/17160944/facebook-call-history-sms-data-collection-android
======
BlackLotus89
dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16670291](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16670291)
with active discussion
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16670291](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16670291)
was a dupe as well but first post didn't gain traction)

